# Dress Adjustments Appropriate?



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

This actually happened a few years ago but I mentioned it on another forum and it sparked some interest, so I would like some ladies' opinions. What took place was my wife was a bridesmaid for a friend's wedding. The dresses had arrived at the bride's mom's house and I went along when she went to try hers on. She had gone back and put hers on and come back into a big open room where they were gathered. This room opened into another large room where the bride's dad, myself and a couple of older men were chit-chatting. We were all visible to each other. The bride's mom found something wrong with my wife's dress and somehow loosened or undid it at the shoulders and dropped the top part down at the waist. This left my wife standing there in her bra only from the waist up. I was shocked when I saw this and I know at least a couple of the other men there glanced over and saw her that way, but nobody visibly reacted. I mentioned this to my wife on the way home and she said it did take her by surprise but that she didn't see any big deal about it since she was actually covered. I've heard other accounts of women being in a similar setting where they were trying on clothing, etc. with little or no privacy and in each case it was basically joked about, etc. My questions are: Is there anything ethically or socially wrong with the way they did this? Would you ladies be embarrassed if you were in her shoes? Would your husband/boyfriend mind if other men saw you? Has it actually happened to you or someone you know? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ya know - I've never figured out why it is taboo to see women in their underwear unless your married (or another female) - but we can walk around in bathing suits that cover just as much...or less....and its perfectly acceptable. 

I mean if she had on super sexy underwear and bra - it makes a difference as half the time you can see through that - than if she had on her everyday boring underwear and bra.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

:iagree:

If it was the day of the wedding, there was probably a lot going on at once and no place to go for a more private alteration. If it had been me, I probably would have been embarrassed at first, but then just not worry about it. Like TNgirl says, what's the difference between a bra and a bikini bathing suit? 

It sounds like your wife wasn't too bothered by it, and the people in the other room didn't start gawking, so no harm, no foul.


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Titillating would be the answer.

What is the setting? 

If a woman goes to the gynecologists for a normal exam, perfectly acceptable the procedures that happen. The intent is different.

A woman is at home with her man, let's same the same procedure, whatever that is. The intent is somewhat different. Nespa.

The setting for the accidental dress faupaux is just that accidental bra and underware no titillation intended.

Same scenario at home, the intent is different, the result would be different.


----------



## Ditajr (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't think much of it other than it was weird that the person who did it didn't give me any notice. But I can tell you, my husband would be pissed off.


----------



## Imlost (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it is completely silly to be mad about it. Things happen - embaressing things happen....that's life. No need to be dramatic about it.


----------



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

It wasn't the day of the wedding but it was getting close. But there were lots of people in the house and a lot going on. There definitely was a lack of privacy. My wife said the lady did actually say she was going to lower the top part of her dress before starting to do it, but she didn't want to disrupt things so she just went along. Her bra wasn't particularly sexy or revealing, maybe a little transparent if you looked closely. It was just a strange feeling being there with all those people while they made whatever changes they needed. I was, in fact a bit uneasy with it. Am I making something out of nothing?


----------



## Ditajr (Nov 24, 2009)

I think so. But you are entitled to feel however you want about it.


----------



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

It seems that for the most part you all wouldn't be embarrassed if you had been in my wife's shoes (and/or bra, lol). Have I gathered this correctly?

Ditajr, you said you wouldn't think much about it, but your husband would. Why would he be upset, and how do you think he would react? Have similar things happened before?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Id be really uncomfortable with that. but it is true that its not a lot different then seeing someone in their swimsuit. still...i think it was inappropriate.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Life is full of embarrassing slips. This one didn't involve any actual nudity, it wasn't in front of a church full of people during the ceremony, and most everybody else seems to have moved on from it in a hurry.

I'd say it wasn't that big a deal. Yeah, it's nothing you'd want to happen, but on the list of things that go wrong it's pretty minor.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

If she's ok with it then there's nothing wrong, but the mother who pulled down her dress may have acted innappropriate


----------



## iWonder (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it is all about context. 
If this woman came into a party at your house, walked over to your wife and dropped her dress, of course it would be inappropriate.
In the context of a group fitting,........not so much.
Actors, models, etc have this sort of thing all the time.
Still, I bet this has been a good story for a long time.


----------

